# Rubik's 360 in competitions?



## ham10444 (Oct 10, 2009)

Will the new Rubik's 360 be an offical event in WCA competitions? i just wanted to know so if i should go buy one or not. please respond


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 10, 2009)

I assume so, It's at the World Championship.


----------



## ham10444 (Oct 10, 2009)

Cyrok215 said:


> Yes, It's at the World Championship.



interesting


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 10, 2009)

It's at the world championship, but it's not yet an official event. I would assume that if it is to become one, it will need to be introduced into the official regulations, which will probably happen at the beginning of next year at the usual time.


----------



## Cyrok215 (Oct 10, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> It's at the world championship, but it's not yet an official event. I would assume that if it is to become one, it will need to be introduced into the official regulations, which will probably happen at the beginning of next year at the usual time.



Oh, I thought it had to be an official event to be at a competition.... My mistake.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 10, 2009)

We're allowed to have non-official events at competitions; it's just that they don't count and won't go in the official database. The Rubik's 360 is a special case - it's being sponsored, so the competition is being partially paid for (and therefore made possible) by adding that event. The same thing is true about the Touch Cube, I think.


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 12, 2009)

I think the 360 would be a very fun addition to the events!
I hope it becomes one, but I'm not sure how many competitors it would have at the average competition.


----------

